# Central Netted Dragon Questions



## HerpNthusiast (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi all with the VHS expo coming soon i'm thinking of adding one final piece to my collection i've made a list of lizards and am considering keeping one or two of these dragons i know about their heating/lighting requirements i'm hoping they can be kept in a 2foot x 2foot x 2foot melamine enclosure the last question is feeding i've heard roughly every 2-3 times a week for adults and every day for younger ones. I would love to hear from people who have kept this species.

P.S. Diet: What do they like Woodies or Large Crickets I know they also don't mind the odd bit of bok choy.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 13, 2016)

I keep the Western Netted Dragon (_Ctenophorus reticulatus_), and while it's not a Central Netted Dragon I'd imagine that their husbandry requirements would be similar. Personally, I think your enclosure's dimensions sound a bit small, especially for an adult pair. In my experience these lizards are quite active, and would appreciate the extra space. 

I feed my Netted Dragons just about everyday. Majority of the time they will snap their food up instantly. In regards as to whether they prefer woodies or crickets I'd say that's up to the lizard's personal tastes. I encourage mine to consume more woodies as I find them easier to house and breed. I also try to give them as much variety as I can. It keeps things interesting for them, and it helps to prevent them from becoming addicted to one food item.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Feb 13, 2016)

Ok thanks, i had a look i think i may get just one in that 2foot x 2foot x 2foot and then upgrade to a 3foot x 2foot x 1foot (or something similar) or if i get a good deal with a pair start out with the latter enclosure, so if i bulk fed them some crickets and some vegies could i leave them for a few days.


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 13, 2016)

Not as juveniles. If they are young you will need to feed them virtually every day. And in my opinion, that size enclosure is too small for one netted dragon even. That size is suitable for a gecko maybe. 3ft would be an absolute minimum for one, with plenty of climbing bits for it, rocks, branches, etc.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks

- - - Updated - - -

If anyone has anything else to add please do i'd like alot of info


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 13, 2016)

Three foot? That's around 90cm? :facepalm: Heh, I'm more into the metric system anyway. 

I agree that bigger is better in most cases, but 90cm should be fine for a single Netted Dragon. It generally depends on the individual lizard's size and activity levels. However, aiming for bigger would be greatly appreciated! 

DPAW's recommendations for the floor area of a pair of Western Netted Dragons is at least 75x40cm - too small in my opinion, at any rate. Dr Danny Brown's recommendations as per _A Guide to . . . Australian Lizards in Captivity_ for a pair of sand dragons is at least 8-14 SVL (Snout Vent Length) long x 4-8 SVL wide x 4-5 SNV high. 

I agree with pinefamily, youngsters would want feeding everyday. If the adult lizards are in good condition then missing out on a feed won't harm them. Is there a reason why you can't feed them for a few days? Is it weekly, or does it happen every now and then?


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Feb 13, 2016)

Well i go to my Dad's every second weekend so saturday i couldn't feed them and i do go on holidays occasionally longest is a week (not so much now as i'm in VCE) but i can ask a friend of mine to take them or come in and feed/water them. 3foot long is a minimum i think i'll get a 4foot if i can it's just room.
P.S. What price can they be at i've selected 175.


----------



## CrazyNut (Feb 13, 2016)

I keep Ctenohorus Fionni. Not a netted but very simillar in husbandry. 3ft x 2ft x 2ft is a reasonable size for one. For two though that would be bare minimum (Bare minimum generally means too small and you should always try and go bigger then bare minimum). As for feeding twice a week is good however once a week is fine. A variety of food is good, vegies if they will take them, crickets, woodies... I would aviod mealworms though they are fatty and I have found lizards become addicted to them and can be hard to get them off mealworms but thats just my opiuion.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks guys this'll help me very much thanks.

- - - Updated - - -

P.S. If anyone can think of a good dragon/lizard species to keep that has similar care requirements please tell as i might need a back up in case central netted's are not there.


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 14, 2016)

Most dragon species have similar requirements, the Boyds and angle-headed being two exceptions. Arcoona rock dragons (also called peninsula dragons) and painted dragons are two other species kept in captivity.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Feb 14, 2016)

Cool, I really hope I can acquire a few of these dragons soon. Thanks everyone for all your help.


----------

